# Camping suggestions.



## Casey81 (Apr 6, 2017)

I haven't been primitive camping in years and been given the go by the better half to slip off for a weekend. Need some ideas on good spots to go. Looking for someplace near some water. I'd like to be able to park near if possible.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 6, 2017)

Been talked about a good bit.
But North GA is full of national Forest and WMAs with places to camp off forest service roads.
Places you can back into a site that doesn't have a neighbor for a mile or more.

Use the search bar and type - primitive or national Forest or remote


----------

